# m3u Radiostream wiedergeben



## Rosi1337 (18. Jul 2010)

Mahlzeit, 

ich such eine Möglichkeit einen m3u Stream mit Java wiederzugeben, eine mp3 Datei von einem Webspace zu holen ist einfach, also zeitversetzt Buffern und Abspielen, da hat mir google weitergeholfen, aber bei m3u läufts einfach nicht.

Soll eine Java Webradio Application werden, kein Applet.

Gruß


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2010)

Vielleicht hilfts wenn du in die M3U reinschaust, die notwendigen Infos raus ziehst, und den MP3 Stream dann wie eine MP3 abspielst du auf einem Webserver liegt?

M3U ? Wikipedia


- Alex


----------



## Rosi1337 (18. Jul 2010)

Manchmal brauch man einfach nur ein bisschen um die Ecke denken (und ich war so auf diese Datei fixiert), danke tuxedo, mit dem m3u Inhalt in Javazoom reingehauen und es läuft einwandfrei.

Weis jetzt noch jemand eine Möglichkeit, den aktuellen Songnamen dem Stream zu entnehmen?


----------



## markus3650 (21. Nov 2010)

Hey,

wie siehts aus, hast das mit den mp3-tags (Interpret/Songtitel) noch rausbekommen?

Grüße,
Markus


----------

